# User acces



## Zonni (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello, I've small problem, I was looking for answer my question but I found nothing.

How to add user (I can add user without problem) who can't acces to ex. /home/otheruser?
I want to new user can acces only for him catalog (ex. /home/mynewuser) and can't view other directories than sub-directories which he created in your directory.


Sorry for my bad english, but I hope that somehow someone will understand and can help me.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2012)

`# chmod og-rxw /home/otheruser`


----------



## usdmatt (Nov 19, 2012)

How is the new user going to access the system (SSH/FTP/etc)?


----------

